# Gewerbeanmeldung: Anfallende Müllgebühren - Befreiung?



## PhoenixDH (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte gestern Post von meiner Verwaltung im Briefkasten, das ich doch bitte angeben soll wie viel Müll bei meinem angemeldeten Gewerbe anfällt.
Natürlich soll ich dafür auch entsprechend zahlen.

Das ganze hat mich sehr überrascht, da ich eigentlich schon seit Jahren das Gewerbe angemeldet hatte, vor ein paar Monaten jedoch hab was ändern lassen.

Kennt sich damit jemand aus?
Muss ich das wirklich zahlen? Denn im Prinzip ist Wohn- und Bürogebäude das ein und selbe, privater Müll ist ja angemeldet. Angestellte gibt es ja auch keine, reines Kleingewerbe.
Und im IT-Bereich fällt ja eigentlich kein Müll an.

Dank euch!


----------



## tombe (5. Juli 2013)

Das Problem hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch als ich ebenfalls ein Kleingewerbe angemeldet hatte.

Habe damals mit den Damen und Herren vom Amt telefoniert und ihnen klar gemacht das einzig mal ein paar Blatt Papier im Müll landen und der (zumidest damals) kostenlos entsorgt wurde.

Nein ich bekam eine eigene Mülltonne und musste bezahlen!


----------



## PhoenixDH (5. Juli 2013)

Das hab ich auch telefonisch versucht, keine Chance!
Im Internet wird man auch net wirklich schlau.

Was zahlst du mehr? Um die 90€ pro Jahr?


----------



## tombe (5. Juli 2013)

Ist wie gesagt schon ein paar Jahre her.

Die Müllgebühr hat sich aus einer Grundgebühr und dann noch pro Abholung einer Müllbanderole zusammengesetzt.

War keine Banderole dran wurde nicht geleert, somit "nur" die Grundgebühr, das waren so ca. € 40.

Schon alleine daran hat man gesehen wie sinnfrei das war.


----------



## PhoenixDH (7. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand hier noch weitere Informationen oder Erfahrungen?


----------



## PhoenixDH (17. September 2013)

Ich habe ein Schreiben aufgesetzt mit der Intention der Befreiung mit entsprechenden Gründen. Das ist 2 Monate oder so her, seit dem nix mehr gehört.


----------



## chmee (20. September 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, lasst Euch nicht gleich in erster Instanz von so nem Telefon-Beamten einschüchtern. Erst recht nicht, wenn es um eine Tüte Papier und zwei Blister-Verpackungen pro Monat geht. Solch eine Drohung soll bitte schriftlich vorliegen. 

mfg chmee


----------



## abuzze (20. September 2013)

Ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen daß sich da wer gemeldet hat, aber da es für alles Gesetze und Verordnungen gibt, würde ich denen hiermit kommen:

§3 Abs.7 Gewerbeabfallverordnung: :
_Soweit Erzeugern und Besitzern eine Verwertung ihrer gewerblichen Siedlungsabfälle aufgrund deren geringer Menge wirtschaftlich nicht zumutbar ist, können sie diese mit den bei ihnen angefallenen Abfällen aus privaten Haushaltungen gemeinsam erfassen und dem öffentlich-rechtlichen Entsorgungsträger überlassen._

Vollzugshinweise zu diesem Absatz:
Zu § 3 Abs. 7 Zum Begriff der „geringen Menge“

 Nach Absatz 7 können Erzeuger und Besitzer von gewerblichen Siedlungsabfällen diese, wenn ihnen
aufgrund deren geringer Menge eine Verwertung wirtschaftlich nicht zumutbar ist, gemeinsam mit bei ihnen
angefallenen privaten Haushaltsabfällen erfassen. *Dies kann z. B. der Fall sein bei Freiberuflern oder Handwerkern, die in ihrem Haus oder ihrer Wohnung ein Gewerbe betreiben*[...]
Absatz 7 kann sowohl für ansonsten nach Absatz 1 getrennt zu haltende Fraktionen wie Papier als auch für
Restabfälle Anwendung finden. Die für die Überlassungspflichtigen geltenden Getrennthaltungsvorschriften
der öffentlich-rechtlichen Entsorgungsträger sind dabei zu beachten.
Es wird auf die Ausführungen zu Absatz 3 und Absatz 6 verwiesen.
*Eine geringe Menge dürfte immer dann gegeben sein, wenn die gewerblichen Siedlungsabfälle mit den
üblichen von dem öffentlich-rechtlichen Entsorgungsträger für private Haushalte vorgesehenen Abfallbehältern (z. B. Restmülltonne, Biotonne etc.) erfasst werden können*


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2013)

Davon habe ich ja noch nie gehört! Ich hatte auch etliche Jahre lang mein Büro im Home-Office (selbständig natürlich). Für den Restmüll zahlt man eh, wenn die Tonne nicht ausreichen würde, benötigt man halt eine größere, die dann auch mehr kostet.

Und Papier bringt den Abfallbetrieben Einnahmen, da freuen die sich in der Regel, wenn es mehr wird. Gelber Sack ist meiner Kenntnis nach auch eher eine Einnahmequelle für die Abfallbetriebe.

In Hannover zumindest scheint es dies nicht zu geben. Ich vermute, dass dies wohl regional unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2013)

@ronaldh
oben ist doch der Paragraph und die Verordnung genannt. Es ist eine Bundesrechtsverordnung, somit nicht regional.. Es fällt in die Bereiche Verwaltungsrecht und Umweltrecht


----------



## ronaldh (22. Dezember 2013)

Regional unterschiedlich ist sicherlich jedoch, ob die Abfallämter dies auch umsetzen. In Hannover jedenfalls habe ich es selbst noch nicht erlebt, und auch im Bekanntenkreis noch nicht gehört. Bei uns ist es auch kostenlos (im Unterschied zu vielen anderen Kommunen), wenn man bis zu 1qm auf die Deponie bringt.


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2013)

Das ist in Berlin nicht anders. Es geht um "Gewerbemüll", der in den Haustonnen landet. Das ist ja das Obskure daran.


----------

